# Happy birthday alamocdc



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 21, 2009)

Billy, have a great day..............  

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSman000


----------



## johncrane (Jul 21, 2009)

Happy birthday Billy:cake::bananen_smilies046::biggrin:


----------



## DustyDenim (Jul 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Billy, everyone missed seeing you at this years' MPG.


----------



## leehljp (Jul 21, 2009)

And a Happy Birthday from over here too! :star: :good: resent: :cake:


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 21, 2009)

Another one, jeez...Have a great one!


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 21, 2009)

Happy B'day Billy B.


----------



## Monty (Jul 21, 2009)

Happy BDAY Billy arty:resent:
Have a piece of :cake: and a :drink: for me.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 21, 2009)

Happy birthday Billy !! :cake: Pardy Hardy arty: !!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, gang!

And, Fred, I missed being there. I'm already trying to figure out if I can make it next year.


----------



## wudnhed (Jul 21, 2009)

Have a wonderful B-Day Billy!


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 21, 2009)

Happy birthday Billy, hope you have a great day.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Billy!!!


----------



## Bree (Jul 21, 2009)

Happy BDay BB!!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 21, 2009)

_Happy Birthday, Billy!!! arty:resent::bananen_smilies046:_


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Billy!


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 21, 2009)

I hope that you have a wonderful Birthday Billy. Dawn is such a show-off, only because I cannot do the graphics.


----------



## mick (Jul 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Billy B!


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 22, 2009)

Happy belated Birthday Billy.....now passs that cake :biggrin:


----------



## Ligget (Jul 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday Billy!


----------



## thewishman (Jul 22, 2009)

Happy birthday, 2010! I'm not late, I'm reeeaaal early.:redface:


----------

